# CAN CRICKETS HURT TORTOISE



## wellington (Nov 6, 2012)

I am having a cricket problem. Some how they keep getting out of the frog habitat and getting into the tortoise and Uro enclosure. Neither one eats them I have totally rid the enclosure of them twice already and don't know how they are getting in there still I have them back again. Size ranges from tiny to adult, and lots of them. Can they hurt my reptiles? I have seen on other reptile/lizard sites that they can slowly eat at the lizards skin. I am more worried about my tortoise, as he has loads of them in his enclosure. The Uro only one or two, so easily to get rid of.


----------



## ColorfulTortoise (Nov 6, 2012)

I have heard stories of crickets biting-tearing lizard skin, but I don't believe it poses any concern and have never had a problem with it. I don't think crickets would ever bother a tortoise.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 6, 2012)

I have heard of crickets eating the softer fleshy parts of lizards, like the skin around the eyes and such when left in there overnight, but I have not heard of tortoises being harmed. I would imagine the crickets don't pose much of a threat.


----------



## Baoh (Nov 6, 2012)

Crickets of some species can chew the growth margins and softer areas.

I only use some common dwarf species that lives in my yard. I have seen them throughout the US. The adults are less than a half-inch long and they cause no problems. Tiny and brown.

I would not keep house crickets or the large black field crickets with tortoises. Especially not small tortoises. I am not worried about them outside, but the crowded space of an indoor enclosure can invite trouble with smaller tortoises and a concentrated number of hungry crickets.


I think they (the ones I allow) are called ground crickets.


----------



## EricIvins (Nov 6, 2012)

Crickets aren't going to do a thing to any healthy Reptile........This idea seems to come from the old times when unhealthy Reptiles were the norm. Of course any type of scavenger would take advantage of an unhealthy animal. Do you really think a healthy animal will let a Cricket or any type of Insect sit there and chew on it?

Rodents are a different story, but this isn't about Rodents......


----------



## wellington (Nov 6, 2012)

OMG, I have no idea what kind they are. You buy them from places like Petco, Petsmart, to feed lizards, frogs, etc. I'm not sure they would be hungry, as the tort always has food. Greens, Mazuri and water.




EricIvins said:


> Crickets aren't going to do a thing to any healthy Reptile........This idea seems to come from the old times when unhealthy Reptiles were the norm. Of course any type of scavenger would take advantage of an unhealthy animal. Do you really think a healthy animal will let a Cricket or any type of Insect sit there and chew on it?
> 
> Rodents are a different story, but this isn't about Rodents......



Don't think they would sit there and let them eat on them. However, what I have read, is that they will eat on their softer skin areas at night when they are sleeping. More afraid of that. My tort is deff healthy. But how about when he sleeps?


----------



## ascott (Nov 6, 2012)

Crickets are carnivorous. They are perfectly capable of devouring meaty critters....


----------



## jtrux (Nov 7, 2012)

How many crickets are we talking about here? I wouldn't be worried about the tortoise so much as i'd be worried about the frogs...how many crickets are you leaving in their habitat? 

If you're seeing lots of small ones it's possible that a cricket laid eggs in the tortoise habitat and you're seeing the babies, i've had that happen in the past with other reptiles i've had.


----------



## blafiriravt (Nov 7, 2012)

One neat little trick i picked up a few years back is to pop the hopping legs off the crickets. Their legs are designed like a geckos tail, it is a natural defense mechanism for them to drop off when in bad situations. It is debated inhumane, but your feeding them to critters anyway. Not sure how they are getting out and about to your other enclosures, but this may help some if you arent already doing it.


----------



## wellington (Nov 7, 2012)

Mostly, babies and small juniors. As they get larger and able to catch, that's what I do. They frogs are not being bothered. About 8-10 are in there at feeding time, about three times a week. I don't think I could pop the legs off. In fact I know I couldn't. Thanks for all the info though. Yesterday, I caught some and smashed some. Maybe if I do that a few more times, I can get them all. I don't think they are able to still get out. I have everything taped on the frogs enclosure, that I thought they might have a slight chance of getting through, hopefully


----------



## EricIvins (Nov 7, 2012)

wellington said:


> OMG, I have no idea what kind they are. You buy them from places like Petco, Petsmart, to feed lizards, frogs, etc. I'm not sure they would be hungry, as the tort always has food. Greens, Mazuri and water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





These animals are not comatose when they sleep. They feel just the same as if you were getting chewed on by something in your sleep.......


----------

